# Hoof/foot concern on 9 day old kid



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

After getting through this baby almost near death when born and an eye injury of some sort , we noticed today she's walking a little funny. I looked at her bottom right hoof area and noticed this








Here is her bottom left for comparison








Here is what she looks like standing








I feel like every time I turn around, this poor baby has something going on and what am I doing wrong here.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Wendy, I doubt it is anything you have done or not done. The way the baby is standing it almost looks like he has some kind of deformity in the back feet. If I didn't know that was a kid, I would think his back feet belonged to a dog. I'm sorry I can't help you, but I've never seen anything like that before. Hopefully someone else who has will chime in soon and be able to help.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That is weird....could it be sel/e deficiency?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Nygoat that was my question too, Wendy has she had any BoSe?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is down on her pasturn. She needs selenium. BoSe would be best.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

No she has had no bose. Is that only available at the vets? If I can get online, I will order it or selenium. I'm near a tractor supply and a frontier store, that's it.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Yes, get the injectable from a vet. I think Jill said 1/4 cc for three days is the treatment for a severe deficiency. 
It does look like there is more to the problem than just the deficiency though.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok, thank you. I will get her to the vet first thing Monday. I don't want this getting any worse.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I do have some of this on hand and it has selenium in it as well as vitamin e and other things. Being that she is bottle fed, would it hurt to add a little I this in her next feeding until I get her to the vets? Or is this too potent you think?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

I've never used it so I'm not sure


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Never used it either.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I got this from tractor supply it's the same as red cell just am off brand I guess


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then that is really more of an iron supplement. I don't think I would use that.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

She needs soft splints to train her ligaments. I've seen this one before. Wrap with gauze for padding and the vet wrap over it for gentle stability. Don't cover the dew claws though, leave them open to air or they will get sore. Take the wraps off at night to allow her to exercise. 
Give 1/4 cc. Bo.Se for 3 days and give the oil from a 400 mg. vitamin E gelcap and 3 drops of Cod Liver Oil by mouth at the same time. 
She should out grow this with in a couple weeks. If not PM me or find me on the chat thread please.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Got it, thanks. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow to get my hands on a bottle of Bose. In the meanwhile, I'm calling a few friends with livestock to see if they have any.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goathiker said:


> She needs soft splints to train her ligaments. I've seen this one before. Wrap with gauze for padding and the vet wrap over it for gentle stability. Don't cover the dew claws though, leave them open to air or they will get sore. Take the wraps off at night to allow her to exercise.
> Give 1/4 cc. Bo.Se for 3 days and give the oil from a 400 mg. vitamin E gelcap and 3 drops of Cod Liver Oil by mouth at the same time.
> She should out grow this with in a couple weeks. If not PM me or find me on the chat thread please.


I agree, that is what I'd do. Support where it is weak, make sure the kid can get up and down on it's own.
The irritation is caused by walking on the wrong area of the foot.

Sorry the kid is having more issues, praying she will be OK. :hug:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Here's my little update on Natalie 

I have a vet tech friend that is going to try and get me a bottle of Bo se. In the meantime, I did a lot of network searching and went ahead and bought oral selenium, vitamin D oil, and vitamin E. I did this in case I could not get any Bo se as quick as I would like. The vets near me do not really know anything about goats which discouraged me to even take her and waste money on a vet that probably may or may not be able to help her. I gave her 200mcg selenium, 400 iu of vitamin E and a drop of vitamin D.

Since my friend is very familiar with goats and horses and anything else livestock, she knows where to get me a bottle and I should have that by tomorrow. Yaaaay!
The wound on Natalie's toes is almost healed!! I applied Silva sorb gel to the area and wrapped it with a 4 x 4 and gauze. When I took it off this morning I was very pleased with the results. It works great on humans too!! Lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear. Keep up the good work.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Update on Natalie's legs. I don't even know where to start because I feel like I drove 300 miles today trying to get a bottle of that gold, Bo-SE. With all the trouble I had to go through to FINALLY get a bottle, that's exactly what I'm treating it like.... Gold! Lol

My vet tech friend called me late last night and asked me to resend the pictures of Natalie's back hooves so she could forward the pictures to the vet she used to work for. She told me that as soon as this vet saw the pics and the explanation, he would give me that bottle of gold and I would be on my way! HA!! A BIG ha!

I went to the farm early to get the cows fed and throw the hay as well as check the herd and clean the goat shelter out. I figured since this vet was about an hour away from the farm, I would mAke it in plenty of time since I started 2 hours early. In the meantime, I got a text from my friend stating that I could go on ahead after I get done and go pick it up. I was still calling vets that were local to see if I could get it so I wouldn't have to drive so far but my friend really went out of her way for me so if I could get it local, I would just get two bottles of gold! Yay!

I get to the goat pen, only to find that someone or a few someone's have tapeworm, obvious from the many stool samples scattered about the ground! I cleaned up everything and got it out of there and wanted to Lyme as well but didn't because with all the new kids, I was afraid it would hurt them when they got back from their gallivant. So, I recaptured everyone, and was checking butts. I'm by myself now, so I knew since some of these goats don't like to be handled, I needed to be quick. The only wormer I had on hand was liquid safeguard for goats, so in my pocket it went with a couple syringes. I had to be quick because I had the vets office to get to! And I was still waiting on a call from the local one.

6 goats with tapeworm. Four are not tame. My overalls are so dirty you would have thought I was rolling around in mud puddles! But i was rolling around with goats trying to orally safeguard them! I got them and had to go. I still stink..... I will have to test everyone tomorrow and see what's going on back there because I'm sure if six have it, most or all probably will too.

So I head out as fast as I could to get to that vet an hour away. A half hour into my ride, I got the call......
My vet tech friend states: " Wendy, dr. So and so called me and said he don't have any of that Bose in the office and would have to order it so don't worry about going out there, I will call you when it comes in." My facial expression:








So, I turn around and parked. Thinking of something else I could do. I'm never going to get this stuff until I decided to call that local vets office again. Mr. Peter told me to call him because he has known him for a long time but Mr. Peter still owed money to them and that's why he didn't call himself.

I talked to the vet personally and told him the situation and that mr. Peter referred him to me because he does farm animals and I thought he could help me. The vet said" well, I don't do farm animals no more but I got some BO-SE here , I think we only used a few cc's of it if you want that?"
YESSSS!! " I'm on my way!"
I got to the vet office and was given this:








So, this vet told me that if I had any more problems to call on him because Mr. Peter has helped him throughout the years with his cows and he would be glad to help. I took care of peters remaining balance on his bill and I gave him a little history on the goats and Natalie, showed him the pictures of Natalie's legs and he said the Bose would probably do her some good as well as splinting her legs. Since he no longer does "house calls" he did say he could provide me with all the supplies to draw their blood if I needed to get that done but I would have to do and bring samples up there( I NEvER drew blood from a goat so I will be reading some more to learn that!) what a nice guy he was!

So, I have the bo-se, and since I was dosing Natalie orally with the pill form, I don't know if I would overdose her with the injection. But for tonight, to protect her little toes, I did this:








Tomorrow is a new day right? Lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great that you got the BoSe.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a day! Glad you got the BoSe finally!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, glad you got the Bo-se.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, glad you got the BoSe! Now to work on her legs. She will need those wraps up higher to support the leg until the selenium starts working. I vet wrap mine one layer thick. Put light weight cardboard around the leg, then vet wrap top and bottom of cardboard to hold it on. However, I only leave these on for about 30-40 minutes twice daily. I haven't made a soft splint.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

loggyacreslivestock said:


> Wow, glad you got the BoSe! Now to work on her legs. She will need those wraps up higher to support the leg until the selenium starts working. I vet wrap mine one layer thick. Put light weight cardboard around the leg, then vet wrap top and bottom of cardboard to hold it on. However, I only leave these on for about 30-40 minutes twice daily. I haven't made a soft splint.


This is a great idea! I will do this tonight when we get home. Higher up,I thought I should have but really didn't know. How low should I go? I will try this and take a picture of what I did tonight. Thank you so much!

Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

goathiker said:


> She needs soft splints to train her ligaments. I've seen this one before. Wrap with gauze for padding and the vet wrap over it for gentle stability. Don't cover the dew claws though, leave them open to air or they will get sore. Take the wraps off at night to allow her to exercise.
> Give 1/4 cc. Bo.Se for 3 days and give the oil from a 400 mg. vitamin E gelcap and 3 drops of Cod Liver Oil by mouth at the same time.
> She should out grow this with in a couple weeks. If not PM me or find me on the chat thread please.


I would cover entire pastern. Stopping at dew claws. As Goathiker said above.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

As I look at her foot and her walk, she is walking and putting the pressure on her dew claws and the back of hoof area. It's as if she is using her dew claws as toes to walk on? I hope that makes sense.
I found these pictures on web. Since I'm visual, is this similar to how I wrap?













I'm afraid if I don't wrap dew claws, they will get sore again( she was getting bed sore type areas to them). I have toilet paper rolls here, gauze, vet wrap, etc.... I really wish I could post a video of her gait.

Wendy Lou


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I just meant to wrap below and above the dew claws so that they stick out of the bandage. Covering them with gauze is fine. It's vet wrap that would make them sore from squeezing them.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Gotcha! Thank you(((((hugggggs)))))


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

This was my third attempt. I think it's about right?







I have her legs wrapped in gauze, a cardboard roll on top of gauze and wrapped with vet wrap. 














Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is the sweetest baby. 

It looks like it is supporting properly now.
Just make sure, it isn't too tight and cutting off circulation. Otherwise very good work. :thumb:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Update 
Natalie has been doing fine until yesterday. I had to work my 12 hour shift yesterday so my husband was in charge of Natalie care, which he loves. He said she was doing fine during playtime and all the sudden she started favoring her right leg as if she injured it somehow. He said he was keeping a close eye on her and it didn't seem like she did anything strenuous but just started acting "weird" about her leg. She is favoring her right leg this morning still and keeping it towards her body, walking on only three legs. I have been keeping her legs wrapped and giving her playtime but no matter how I am wrapping her legs she finds a way to start walking back on the dew claws. Maybe I'm not wrapping right or not tight enough. 
Either way, she's getting some areas on her dew claws again so I'm not letting her walk around too much at this point.
I cleaned the areas and put blue kote on them. She won't take her bottle this morning and is acting like she forgot what the bottle is amd a little spacey. I Gave her an injection of b complex and now I feel lost at this point. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Since yesterday, I have been giving Natalie injections of pen g and b complex and Keeping her legs wrapped. I soaked her legs in Epsom salt once and also give her one baby aspirin (that's all I had) to help with the discomfort i know she has, well, I think she has. She's alert and eating just not eating as much as she was. Since I had been giving her the selenium and vitamin e orally before I got the bo-se, I had only given her one injection (1/4th cc) because I was afraid of overdosing her. I didn't know what else to do and with her not using her right leg at all now, I fear for the worst. I will be calling the vet today but not sure who is open on Presidents' Day. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Sorry she isn't getting better. Not sure what to offer as advice. Maybe unwrap the legs for a longer period of time each day...Does she seem like it is just sore on the surface, or does it seem like a deeper hurt? Is her foot or joints swollen or hot?
As far as eating, they will sometimes go through periods of more/ less hungry-ness. Mine has been wanting fed every 4 hours the last day and a half. Prior to that, every 8 hours or so... Must be having a growth spurt.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would take her to a vet. Maybe see if you can get into the one that is good with goats. I would also take the wrap off for now.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I unwrapped her legs. Yesterday they were swollen and warm to touch , more like "hot". That's when I gave her the Epsom salt soak.
I see now the swelling has gone down and they feel at normal body temp. I have to work today and will be calling the vets here in about an hour. Other than her legs, the only other symptoms she's having is less of an appetite. I was reading a lot in the forums over polio and listeriosis and that's when I decided to b complex her and give pen g. I don't think either one will hurt her and I wanted to rule out any other complications. Sigh.
I hope I become as knowledgeable as you all are. I wish I just knew what was happening here and it's killing me to see her like this. Regardless, she's going to the vet no later then tomorrow. I don't care how far, she's going. Thank you all for your responses. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..Wendy....you and baby have been through it!!...Be sure to get her temp...check the leg for swelling.....Baby Aspirin is fine..and do get her to see that nice vet...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You were right to treat...with polio and listeriosis, quick action is needed for full recovery..waiting to see IF it is or should I treat? can be too late...when in doubt...treat..: ) it wont hurt her...do a full course of 5 days at least of pen and follow through with proboitics after the Pen is completed. The B is good any time baby if off her game : ) 
You are doing a great job!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

(((Hugsss))) thank you 


Wendy Lou


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers for the little one.

Joint ill comes to mind?

Get a vet to look.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Just got back from Mr peters. Getting Natalie packed up to take to vets, it's 40 minutes south. We are going and I hope for good news. Thank you all! I will post their findings.


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Here we go

Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

We are back. She has a joint infection and was given an injection of nuflor and banamine. I also begged for a bottle of banamine to keep on hand for the herd and I got it. This vet carefully examined her and could see the inflammation in her leg joint and said he has been helping goats for quite sometime now and knew what he was looking at. I wasn't sure though because I have never been to this vet before. The other vet I went to and got the bo-se was closed today.
He told me to keep the legs unwrapped and to give her this nuflor as well as the banamine ( when needed). He said her right leg is cocked up like it is because the swelling in the joint is so painful , she doesn't want to use it. He said to bring her back up in three weeks or so or sooner if symptoms are not looking better. He was really laid back and had a very thick country accent that not even myself had a hard time to understand. 
I hope this nuflor does the trick. He prefilled a little syringe for me to give her and said a bottle of that stuff was 160.00. Maybe I will get that next time to keep on hand. 



Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad you had her looked at. What did he say her prognosis was with this?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

He said it could go either way. He said catching it before both legs went out and getting the nuflor in her means she will probably have a good prognosis but may have a crippled leg from it, only time will tell. He showed me some physical therapy movements to do with her after the joint swelling goes down and is not so painful to work with. 
In the meantime, does banamine kind of make goats a little spacey? Natalie seems like she's floaty I guess? I hope it's the banamine? Weird.....


Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

No Banamine doesn't do that. Maybe all the excitement. Sounds like a good vet. Hopefully the Nuflor takes care of it for you.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope the little one will be OK. Glad the vet seen her.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I agree, maybe it was all the excitement. She's resting so well right now. She did eat well and looks good so far. Thank you everybody and Natalie thanks you too! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Poor baby, glad you got her in the vet...Joint ill needs aggressive treatment, nuflor is a good choice but must be given a full course once daily for 7-10 days..banamine is good for 3 days and helps decrease the swelling and help her heal faster...Nuflor can sting a bit...go sub Q to make it easier..
A friend of mine just went through this with a baby doe...I gave her nuflor and Banamine and she recovered well...

Best wishes


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

He didn't give me enough nuflor to do it for that long. He prefilled the syringe and told me to give her 1/4 cc once every three days, making it a total of three little doses, including the one today.







That's all he gave me. I hope with these little doses it will do the job? She's 18 days old and just at 9 pounds.

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

From my experiance with Joint ill..3 days may not be enough, certainly not spread out ike that...if the infection is not fully cleared up it can spread to bladder and kidneys.....maybe the other vet you found could give you more...1/4 cc sound right, but daily.....if not I would finish with tyaln 200 at the very least


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

That's why I'm so glad to post all this info on here because since I'm new to goat care and he said he is experienced in goats, I really thought he knew. I did a lot of reading on joint ill while I was waiting to see him as well as polio on a few sites as well as the tennessee meat goats site . I read where you have to be somewhat aggressive with treatment because it is septic and if not, then good results may not be assumed.

I asked to purchase that bottle of nuflor because when he told me those small amounts, I wasn't sure if I read wrong or if he was wrong but just in case, I was willing to pay the 160.00 for it to take home but he said I wouldn't need it. I'm going to call up there tomorrow and ask for more, no.... Demand and be mean!! Lol. if they don't agree, I will be in town where the other vet is after the farm work and I will most likely get it from him. 
I agree with you all and I don't want to chance this getting any worse. Natalie has been through so much since coming into this world and I hope this will be our last for awhile. If we make it through this, I know we will make it through anything else that may arise. 
On a good note, the other kids are doing so good. I checked all of them thoroughly today and saw nothing to be alarmed about. It was such good weather here in Mississippi today, you could tell they were loving every minute of it. Tomorrow is pen cleaning day. I will take Natalie with me in a wagon so she can visit and remember that she's goat , not human but because I want to keep close eye on her and keep doing Epsom salt soaks throughout the day.
Also, I read some positives about cod liver oil. Anyone use it? I may purchase tomorrow as well and try that too. 





Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes Joint ill can become septic...many do not know that joint ill is not just a navel ill problem but a goat can contract joint ill from illnesses....it can slip in unnoticed and since it didnt come from the navel its many time misdiagnosed... Good for you for standing up for whats needed...she is in good hands...: )


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I woke up this morning and got Natalie's bottle ready, she is using both legs!!! The swelling is nonexistent and she's walking on both legs!!!!!!!! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

That's great! :leap:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good! Sounds like she is on the road to recovery.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Love hearing that, great work. :clap::clap:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Just read this thread, I'm rooting for your baby!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great news..be sure follow through with the full course of antitobiotics...she needs a min. of 7 days...even if she feels better, you dont want that to relaps...you want to kill it all : ) Follow with 3-5 days probiotics...GOOD JOB with her!!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news! I would take a copy of the article fron tennesse meat goats to the vet and show them. They will be more likely to give you the meds then. 
Great job keeping on top of things!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Will this nuflor cause green diarrhea? I have some Timothy hay inside Natalie's pen , just started today 


Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Green is dietary. May be the introduction of hay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, green is definitely diet.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Ahhhh ok thanks. I will throw some probios in her next bottle and see of that helps. 
I see now why 10 days is recommended for the nuflor. Natalie's legs went back to swollen with fever by the time we got home and due for her next dose. I have the nuflor and banamine immediately and an Epsom salt soak again. I'm going tomorrow to pick up more. They didn't fight me on it!! Lol 


Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you can get the meds and do them daily.

You can put a pinch of baking soda in one bottle daily too.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Probios helps the dietary cases.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Baking soda , ok. That helps with the rumen right? 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes, a tad bit of baking soda helps the rumen, you can mix 1/4 teaspoon in enough water to drench....Pepto will help sooth her tummy and dry her bum too..

So glad you are abe to get the Nuflor...!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Taking Natalie up to the vets right now. This morning, she has no use of either back legs. I hope this vet knows what he's doing because I cannot stand seeing an animal suffer. I'm afraid that this nuflor is either not enough or something else is going on. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope they can figure it out.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Man, she has really had a hard time. Hoping for good results.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Im so sorry she is having such a hard time...

things that come to mind

Septic...if the infection moved to the blood, weak back legs could be kidney issue...
Cocci 
Listeriosis
polio
meningeal worm 

Sending positive thoughts Wendy!!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!! I don't even know what to think at this point. To find a good vet is hard and being new to goats does not help. You all are a great help and I go by your advice enough to challenge these vets, but this one put up a pretty good fight. Ha!

It was a different vet this time. Not the same one that saw her Monday but the same office. I made that long drive in 25 minutes! I knew her legs were worse this morning. Both back legs are red with +2 edema and I could tell she was hurting. Her temp was 103.7, she is eating great, so that's a plus! I was afraid to give her banamine because I dosed her with 0.2cc's yesterday at 4pm along with nuflor. I wasn't sure of the half life in banamine and figured I was taking her to the vet anyway, I will ask when we get there.

We got there and I explained what was going on and that I was coming up there to have her legs checked out and to get that nuflor, enough nuflor for a ten dAy treatment. I explained how I called up there yesterday And was told I could get some but maybe she needs a dose increase since she seems to be getting worse and not better.

After he checked her out, he said " I used to have goats and I have treated a lot of kids. She definitely has joint ill and what I'm going to do is give her a double dose of nuflor and that should last her 4 days."
I quickly pulled the printed info on joint ill, 10 day treatment recommendation and that I thought a ten day treatment is something I WANT because I was afraid her metabolism would just rush the meds out if we did a 4 day wait. He skimmed over my info and disregarded it. Tears welted up in my eyes because I believe at this point, I was not going to get what I wanted. His response" she's young and if she was a bigger goat, I would recommend that ,but with her being so young, she doesn't have a metabolism as fast as a bigger and older goat so we are going to give her the nuflor and also splint these legs."
I said, " when I was here Monday, I was told NOT to splint her legs and that it would be best not to so I can visually keep an eye on areas, clean and soak them, and not keep pressure on already swollen joints."
He said" she needs these legs splinted or she's not going to walk. Keep the splints on until Friday, monitor them everyday And see how she does, if you feel they made her worse, take them off and see how she does but I know she will do better with them at this point."
I said, " ok, I trust since you had goats and treated many that you are pretty knowledgeable , as I am somewhat and still learning, so, we will try the splints BUT I still want a ten day treatment of nuflor to bring home incase I notice this spreading, I won't have to keep coming 40 minutes to you all and bugging you for it."
He wouldn't give it to me , he gave me a double dose of nuflor for Sunday , so now I have a total of 1cc here(some left over from Mondays take home). I'm pulling my hair out. Before he started splinting her legs, I stopped him and asked that they clean her legs off properly because she urinated on them on the way, if he wrapped those legs up like that, we could possibly cause yet another infection since her skin is so tender and raw! Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!

I have decided that I am going to do the best I can with what I have. Another vet visit is out of the question and I feel like I'm not being heard. Another grrrrrrrrr inserted here.
If Natalie makes it through this, I am blessed with a wonderful goat that will be made my prize milker just because her strength through all this has proven to be top notch and her will to live is as bright as a sun in a clear blue sky.. I wish there were more vets out there that took their knowledge to goat care a little more... Serious.I'm wondering if that's my next step, go back to school and specialize in goat care so that someone else doesn't have to go through this. Sigh.







Natalie's new legs

Wendy Lou


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent, I am sorry the vets aren't working with you on it.  :hug:


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw I'm so sorry...Prayers being said for the little one. Hopefully you are able to get some nuflor soon.  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

So sorry you guys are going through this. Wish I could help more. Will send prayers for full recovery.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

wow..it just boils my blood that a vet cannot HEAR whats in front of them...Im sorry...! do keep aneye on the legs..feel her hooves be sure they are warm and not cold...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been following but not posting. My heart is breaking for you and Natalie  I will be praying for her to recover.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Is there any way at all you can get this poor baby to a University school hospital? I think at this point it would be her very best chance.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How is Natalie today? Any improvement?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

She seems to be doing good today. No temp today thank God!! I just got done letting her exercise a bit outside in an enclosed area and noticed she's favoring the right leg. I checked her hooves for temp and applied pressure to her legs to see where it may be bothering her and it's defiantly the joint area. I'm going to take splints off to see what's going on under there. She's not eating as well as I want her to, but she's eating. I gave her and injection of b complex and some probiotics with vitamin c. 
I would like to thank someone right now for some great advice on the benefits of dill weed and antibiotics!! 
I'm getting ready to go see if my grocery has some fresh dill weed here in a few. I will try some mini drenchlings of it and see how she likes it. I'm hoping the b complex will kick in and she will eat better when I get back. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hoping she keeps improving. You are doing a great job with her. Keep your chin up!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad she is doing alright, praying she gets better.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is doing a little better.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

How is she today?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I hope that when this swelling goes completely down, her legs will have more strength. This is what one leg looks like as of last night.







She won't try and use legs without the splints. I tried to let her use them, just to see where we are at physically and she is just too weak and I'm sure painful. I rewrapped the legs so the splint was acting as a support but she would have to use the leg
Muscle a little more. I'm afraid of atrophy at this point.

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Maybe some physical therapy. massaging to stimulate blood flow, bending and adding weight to the leg with support... working her legs so when she is recovered she can use them..I feel so bad for her,,she and you are fighting so hard to recover..


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Just a little update. Natalie and I are still fighting this. I am continuing with the nuflor, probios, vitamin c, b complex,etc.. I could not find fresh dill weed, only dill weed in the spice section so I held off on that until I get to the fresh market to see if they have it. I even started throwing in cod liver oil for good measure. 
I have noticed when I take a splint off to see how she does using one leg without it, a couple hours later, it swells up and gets hot. She tries not to use it when I take it off but tries. I will give her 0.1cc of banamine for three days then stop. I just started banamine again yesterday( her last dose was last week at the vets).

I have continued with an Epsom salt soak everyday and I also have a massager from a small head pillow that I use daily on her legs. 
Last night I decided to try pen g as well as the nuflor to see what kind of response I get. I figured it's not going to hurt her to try, probably make her immune to antibiotics later in life but this has been going on for so long and I feel I have to try. 
On a good note, she's eating very, very well. I think she went from 9 pounds to 12. She is used to all the shots and now let's me do them without any help. I wanted to disbud her but with all this going on, I don't want to put her through it. I think I still have a wee bit time on that so we will see. Her buds are not even 1/4 inch yet but are growing. I don't mind a goat with horns, I am just one of those that likes them. 
In the meanwhile, we are still fighting and neither one of us are giving up.








Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie! I hope she beats this.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Glad she is still in the fighting game..she is so cute. : )


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Thanks for the update. I have been worried about her. I so hope she can beat this. She is so cute!


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

hoping she gets better


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Natalie's update. I gave her a last dose of nuflor yesterday. I also had to stop the penicillin because she had such bad diarrhea and nothing changed diet wise except giving her that. I was giving her kaolin pectin to see if that would help stop the diarrhea so I could continue with the penicillin but it didn't seem to help. I may go and get some of that 200 tomorrow and try that instead because I really can't see that the nuflor attacked this bacteria like I thought it would, and what I mean by this, is by her not getting a dose of nuflor today, her legs are red, slightly swollen, and her temp was 103.4( not too bad I guess). One day, just one day. I'm still on the fence about the Bose. Should I or shouldn't I? I'm scared that if I do, I can't reverse the toxicity if that happens. I wanted them to do her blood work at the vets but they were certain joint ill was what was causing this and didn't feel the need to. I'm afraid if I do the Bose I might kill her. 
Any suggestions at this point, I'm listening. I'm taking her back to the vet Monday. I will have them draw to look at selenium levels, anything else i should ask? I set some extra money aside. I was hoping to buy some new fencing but that can wait. 
On a good note, she's still eating very well, like a pig. Haha. She's trying to walk without splints when I take them off and she's so bright eyed , so I know she wants to get better. She tried her new shoe splint today:








Wendy Lou


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Since the Nuflor didn't work, I would go to Tylosin/Tylan at this point. It is the only thing that will kill non-walled bacteria such as Myco. We're all pulling for her.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She has had a lot of antiboitics....I would think improvement would be seen. he fact it hasn't spread is good. Baytril is the # one antibiotic that is recommended to fight Joint ill but it is hard on the system.



> Baytril 100 injectable is an excellent antibiotic with which to treat Joint Ill and is the *only* antibiotic that this writer has found that is strong enough to cure Joint Ill. This antibiotic kills organisms that other antibiotics don't affect. Baytril 100 usage is restricted in food animals in some locales. However, your vet can prescribe it.


Many vets struggle to prescribe this...Maybe talk to your vet about it?


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

I've been following your thread and keeping your baby in my prayers. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone!!

Ahh baytril. I asked the vet about it because I read that and he was very much on the negative side about it. He said it would cause more harm then good. Not sure what the side effects are but he said the nuflor should help. 
I'm glad it has not spread. I think the nuflor stopped it in its tracks because she would of been gone by now. Maybe she needed a larger dose? I know that tylan burns like the dickens so I will wait and see what the vet does Monday. Blood work is definitely in order here. Wish they would have done that the first visit. In the meantime, Natalie can have a few days off of injections which I'm sure she will be grateful for. I appreciate y'all so much. Thank you for caring. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A larger dose of the Nuflor my have been needed to get it done...I would try the Tylan 200 if she begins to get worse before monday...its 1 cc per 25# sub q twice daily : ) 
Were you able to find Dill Weed? To detox her liver : ) 

Keeping positive thoughts!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Celery leaves detox as well, just give her the tops off the stalks. Parsley cleans the kidneys.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I was able to find the dillweed! Yaaaay! I have been letting her pick at it and she seems to like it ok. 
Celery leaves and parsley are new ones. Thank you! These are great things to know. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

You have tried a number of things with what appears to be limited success. You might want to try going "natural". Contact Kat at Fir Meadow herbs. You can e-mail her and ask what she recommends for joint ill and she will tell you or for $65 she will do a full e-mail consultation and she will give you a full treatment plan including a feeding plan. I did a consultation with her for a rescue horse that I have that had a long list of ongoing and repeated health problems. She gave me a plan and this horse has had no problems in 6 months. She has had goats (she breeds LaManchas) "forever" so she knows them well and she is a master herbalist. Her customer service is excellent - she responds to e-mails within 24 hours (I have usually had answers to questions in 12 hours or less). Also, whenever I place orders they usually ship first thing the next morning. Here is a link to her website http://www.firmeadowllc.com/page9.php and to her store: http://www.store.firmeadowllc.com/


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you for the info! I will check that out for sure !


Wendy Lou


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck. Hope your baby is feeling better soon. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, I was so hoping to see good news for Natalie. I am hoping New antibiotics will work.

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yup seriously consider herbal stuff from Kat and Fir Meadows. She works wonders! Our goats have never been so healthy and vibrant looking since we have switched over to herbs. Just keep in mind that they are no different than antibiotics in that you have to find the right one, sometimes they don't work right away, and sometimes they might not work at all. But if the antibiotics are failing you the plus side to using her herb mixes is you can give them multiple doses throughout the day without racking havoc on the body.  good luck with her she is so adorable. Hope she makes it! Sending prayers  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you! I just sent an email to her asking about a consultation.


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I will be getting a consultation soon from fir meadows. I appreciate y'all very, very much. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

best wishes Wendy!! a different approach just might do the trick!! Keep us posted!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Just checking in on you and Your little one. I hope you get good results with the new tact. 


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you friends!! We are going to fight this and win! I am determined, Natalie is too. 
I went through firmeadows website and ended up spending over 150.00 on herbal remedies as well as her book! Hahaha. I felt like a kid in a candy store but I knew it would save me a lot of money and vet visits if these remedies work. Some of you have used them? How do you feel about the herbal approach? I personally have used it myself for my rheumatoid and Mr. Peter believes in a more natural route as well but to see all these products dedicated to our furry friends made me want to learn more down this route and hopefully stuck to it.
Firmeadows shipped my treats today so it shouldn't be long until I receive them. Since I don't have Natalie on any antibiotics( which she seems to be fairing well so far), I did get some herbal redoes for her as well as the herd. 
Natalie's legs still require splints and I do have to use banamine for an increase in temp every other day or so but we are still hanging in there and doing our best to achieve our goal, 100 percent walking and joint ill free! I don't know what I would do without y'all! I really don't. I wish I could hug y'all! 
I'm awaiting to start my consultation so as soon as we get that done, I will post and let y'all know how that went. 
Thank you again for your support, kind words, and sticking by us here while we battle this. I hope one day, I can return the favor. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I hope this works!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Natalie and Thomas tonight.

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh My How precious!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

we just began herbal wormer...on our third week...since we only worn when needed Im not used to this weekly stuff lol..but we are scooching toward a more natural clean raising, however I have my chemicals and Im not afraid to use them lol...I look forward to hearing how Natalie does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

happybleats said:


> we just began herbal wormer...on our third week...since we only worn when needed Im not used to this weekly stuff lol..but we are scooching toward a more natural clean raising, however I have my chemicals and Im not afraid to use them lol...I look forward to hearing how Natalie does.


Agreed! Yes indeed! I will keep mine on hand as well, but in situations like this, I will whip out some herbals and see what they will do. I noticed they had an herbal pain remedy, herbs for the joints, and an herbL antibiotic . I ordered them all as well as the natural wormer( guess I will be doing weekly too). Gonna see how it fairs. If it doesn't work, I still have the tylan 200 ready. Hahahaha

Wendy Lou


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Yup we use Fir Meadows herbs and believe they saved one of our wether's life. He had coccidia and took him to get a fecal done and the vet was amazed he wasn't dead yet because of how bad the coccidia count was. We totally believe the GI Soother was what beat that coccidia! And we keep them on her KopSel plus the DwormA or GI Soother every day to every other day and have never seen them healthier  Praying for Natalie hope the herbs work!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We use Fir Meadow and it also saved one of my bucklings with fecal verified cocci. It was awesome. I would trust anything from Kat. 

I am following someone else who is using herbs on their buckling with a frozen foot. The foot ended up coming off, but his stump looks great and is healing beautifully. The kid is bouncing around and being a normal kid. It's been an amazing story to follow.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

How's your baby doing? Have you got your consultation and herbs yet?

You asked about other's thoughts on herbs... Well, I have a 6 year old OTTB (Off the track Thoroughbred) who I got from a rescue group. This horse had a history of so many hoof abscesses that the rescue almost considered putting him down. When I got him his weight was not good, his coat was rough and his feet were not great (thrushy and had holes from abscesses). Every time his feet abscessed they put shoes on him and put him on antibiotics which in turn killed his appetite so and possibly created/aggravated ulcers. After I got him he developed a lump on his face that my vet diagnosed as a tooth abscess. She said the only solution was a $2500 surgery to remove the tooth. I of course couldn't afford a $2500 surgery, plus I was reluctant to do it as it was risky because they would have to go in through his sinus cavity. 

Each vet was treating each problem separately, no one ever questioned why a young horse was having so many issues. My thoughts were that the stress of the track plus all the stuff (steroids etc) that he had been given while on the track had messed up his body and immune system. I followed the feeding/herb/treatment plan Kat had outlined and Dusty is now like a different horse. His feet are great and the lump on his face is almost gone. His weight is great and his coat is nice an healthy looking.


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

This is a wonderful story!! I'm so very sorry you had to go through all that! But, I am also glad to know that baby is in good hands and doing much better. I'm sure he is thanking you everyday!! ((Huggsss))
Natalie is doing better a little everyday. I have removed the splints completely and am treating her back legs with silvasorb gel and just wrapping with gauze twice a day. Yesterday is the first day she walked on her hooves instead of her dew claws!! Big improvement!! If it wasn't for that nuflor, I know I would have lost her! Every morning I'm changing her dressings, walking her, and checking her temp. I repeat walking, feedings throughout day and change gauze again at the end of the day. I have not had an elevated temp in a few days and that is a big plus! Since she is eating solids a little now, I get her fresh peas, lettuce, and she loves that dill weed!! 
I just received my herbs and wound salve from fir meadows. I'm still waiting to hear back from kat as to what I need to do. She was out of town and exhausted from the drive back but has given me a little "right now" tips to use until she can get back to me. 
In the meanwhile, we are getting new babies everywhere, 2 new bull calves came and my little Sally had her first kid, a buckling. She had to be assisted a bit because the kid, Paul, was coming out with one leg in and one leg out. Paul and mama Sally are doing well now.







I had to quickly build a new shelter to keep them separate and safe from nasty Bucky in rut!! Lol. That's his name, Bucky. He is so nasty right now I don't want his stink on the new kid. Lol
I now have a separate area in the barn as well so when I bring Natalie, I can put a few kids in with her and see how she does now with no splints. I think this will encourage more use of her back legs since they are still so weak and frail looking. I will try and post a picture today.
We are still fighting and Natalie is still doing better everyday. I can't believe everything this poor girl has gone through. I know for a fact, I could not of saved her without everyone's help here! I mean that with tons of exclamation points!! Everyone has stuck with me since day one when she was born and it's because of caring, knowledgeable people that we made it this far!
I still want to scream thank you a million times!! Xxoo

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

ThreeHavens said:


> We use Fir Meadow and it also saved one of my bucklings with fecal verified cocci. It was awesome. I would trust anything from Kat.
> 
> I am following someone else who is using herbs on their buckling with a frozen foot. The foot ended up coming off, but his stump looks great and is healing beautifully. The kid is bouncing around and being a normal kid. It's been an amazing story to follow.


I think fir meadows is helping a lot of people and this is wonderful!!!!

Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Great news. Keep up the good work. 

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you!


Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful that she is doing better!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

:clap::wahoo: I love hearing good news...Natale is one lucky girl to have a great care taker!!
I just visited a friend who had a little doeling with joint ill last month,, her vet gave her one shot of nuflor and no banamine!! UGH...she said he told her its all she needed!YIKES...so needless to say she got more of what she needed ;-) and baby is now 100% better..With joint ill, treating fast and hard is what saves the day....This thread is awesome to help others!! Thanks so much for the updates!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Ok I took her dressings off. This is what her legs look like now. I do t have a before, I'm sorry. However, I can tell you this, they were 80% worse than this with redness, swelling, and bleeding from the skin being stretched out and tender.














The healing, red, scabbed areas were actually the entire hairless area, so you can see how well it's healing with the silvasorb gel. I love that stuff! It really does work and you can leave it on for up to three days. 
The areas became bald when the swelling got so bad in the beginning... Hair just started coming out in chunks then the skin was splitting . I really thought something else may have been happening because it looked like a Flesh eating disease. I was scared!!! But, so far, as of yesterday, she is walking in those hooves and hair regrowth is starting on those legs with little white hairs coming through!

Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

happybleats said:


> :clap::wahoo: I love hearing good news...Natale is one lucky girl to have a great care taker!!
> I just visited a friend who had a little doeling with joint ill last month,, her vet gave her one shot of nuflor and no banamine!! UGH...she said he told her its all she needed!YIKES...so needless to say she got more of what she needed ;-) and baby is now 100% better..With joint ill, treating fast and hard is what saves the day....This thread is awesome to help others!! Thanks so much for the updates!


I am so very very happy to know that kid made it!! Did she catch it right away? No banamine?? Omg!!! As far as I can tell, with Natalie , pain was great as well as temp! These vets ....... I realize it's hard to find a good one.... Even from my own personal experience. One shot of nuflor obviously is not going to cut it. If it wasn't for that nuflor, Natalie would of been long gone! This joint I'll is very nasty and aggressive! Nothing I want to deal with again! Ha! I have been soaking every new calf and kids naval areas in iodine solution since! I don't want to see this terrible thing ever again.

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She went a week without knowing what was going on, then called me. From what she discribed I knew it was joint ill...she took her to the vet to get the meds and the vet agreed it was joint ill but only gave her the one shot!....

The problem with joint ill is with out full treatment of at least 10 days with a strong antibiotic the infection spreads and becomes sepsis...the bladder and kidney are the target...
I'm no expert on this but from what I understand, and I could be wrong or explain it wrong lol...
Joint ill can happen two ways...through the fresh umbilical cord, also known as naval ill which comes in contact with bacteria, or when a goat has a major infection...the infection become sepsis and you start with swollen joints then the kidney and bladder..
I have personally dealt with one naval ill and two with the joint ill caused by infection...The naval ill case ended with a healthy buck going to a new home...the other two ended in me having to put the boys down...It is _near_ impossible to save one with infectious Joint ill because by the time you realize something is wrong, its in the blood...


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

You are so right! I'm sorry you had to put the boys down . It's a terrible thing to deal with. I don't think I caught mine right away. When I noticed her walking on her pasturns(sp?), I think I should have medicated right there and then. However, we are slowly getting there. With her new hair growth, I can see her nerves are still good and no nerve damage or ATLEAST major nerve damage has not been done. Here's a close up







I hope this thread helps someone recognize it straight away and helps them with treatment options that will save their kid from any of this.

Wendy Lou


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I hope it helps too....

a good links are
http://www.merckmanuals.com/vet/musculoskeletal_system/lameness_in_goats/joint-ill_in_goats.html


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Glad to see some forward progress. I have been thinking of you and little Natalie every day!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How is little Natalie?


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you! I have her on some of kats herbal remedies and she is tolerating them well! Her joints are still tender BUT no banamine at all since the last post I stated AND she is starting to jump around like a kid but gently. I went and got her a small trampoline to "work out" on and let me tell you, I have quite the video collection now! Lol.
Her hair is growing back on her hind quarters , a lot more. I see good success so far. I think we are going up from here with no more bumps in the road. We have not used splints at all and she is walking well without them, her gait is still a little wobbly and requires rest periods but she is getting there. I will post pics to show you as soon as I get a free minute. Wish I could post video! I would really like to share that with y'all. 



Wendy Lou


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Oh that is SOOO great to hear Wendy! That makes me so happy  I am so glad she is doing better and starting to be a normal goat kid!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

If you make a youtube account, you can post the links to your videos on here. I am so glad she is doing better! Give me hope for my little man.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is wonderful that she is doing better.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Great News!!!


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you everyone! Julie what's going on with your little guy? 


Wendy Lou


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh, he is going down hill. He won't eat any solids. Not hay, not grain, nothing. He is 8 weeks old. He had a malformed leg at birth which I splinted, and it got better. However, the heavier he gets, the worse his legs are getting. He can't walk hardly. I have a post going about him called bottle baby feeding help needed...

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh no! I will go try to find the post and read!! 


Wendy Lou


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wendy thanks for the updates, her skin looks really good! Keep up the good work.:hi5:


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Thank you Nancy! Thank you so much. I think we are going to be ok with a little more time and tlc


Wendy Lou


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Oh wonderful!! So glad she has pulled through....she's such a fighter and so are you!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

How is Natalie? Hoping she is bouncing and playing!

Sent from my HTC6500LVW using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Natalie is doing wonderful!! The hair on her legs is growing back white and bountiful! She is running and prancing and jumping everywhere, my son and I took her to the farm yesterday. I wanted her to finally see what it was to be a goat. This was so hard for me to watch the other goats butt her and shoe her away. I took a little baby goat that is about a week old and put him in a pen with Natalie. He wanted nothing to do with her. I'm so sad I wish there was an easier way to get the goats used to her. 


Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

She just wanted to hang with us

Wendy Lou


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

Aw she is sooo adorable ^.^


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

She is looking at your son and saying, "do you have your driver's license?", cause I am ready to go! Great news!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Great that she is doing well!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

she looks great!! Dont worry...they herd will accept her, it takes time


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

I have not been on in awhile. Friend was in icu, we are building new things at MR. Peters and working a lot.
Natalie is doing fantabulous! I have been taking her spoiled self to the farm and she stays by my side regardless. Ha! I could not have done it without y'all and wanted to thank you again for being my go to and being such wonderful people through and through. The areas that were affected from the joint ill now have white hair to match her head.














Wendy Lou


----------



## wendylou (Oct 5, 2013)

Oh .. And meet Paul , he's loud!!!!!









Wendy Lou


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so great that she is doing well! What cuties!

I hope your friend is doing better.


----------



## TheGoatWhisperer (Jan 18, 2014)

So glad she is doing good!! And Paul OH WOW what a great picture XD


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That is awesome!!! You did all the hard stuff Wendy!! stuck by her and pulled her through!!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Wendy, you have done such a wonderful job with her, she is a true doll, Congratulations. 

When we had our first bottle baby and she was with us and even went to school with my daughter, she had no idea what those 4 legged things were in the barn, she ran from them like they were dogs she was scared of. 

It took awhile for her to be a goat, matter of fact it took forever for her to have a friend, that about killed me. She is still a loner and she is 8 now. She knows she gets extra attention when I go out along with extra treats and goodies.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey great pics! So glad she is doing better! Nice capture of Paul!


----------

